# Puffy's Second Fresh Udder



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna bug y'all again!  
Here is Puff's second fresh, first fill, udder. What do you think?! 
Oh, and Frosty, this is Gidget's mom


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The only thing I get annoyed with about her udder is her small teats and her teat placement..(the two don't mix very well with a full udder and a fidgety milker :laugh: ) But overall I really like it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Medial and teat placement and size could be better. I like the capacity, attachments, rear udder height all look good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with KW Farms. Very nice udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Karen! 
I am proud of her! I hope to keep a doeling from her next year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , what do I know about udders , nothing , but I'll agree with Karen and Kylee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura! :ROFL: Well thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I got new clipped pics this morning. What do you all think?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyla that is a great udder. I love how socked up it is. Teat placement could be better, but that's really the only fault I can find.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Danielle!  I have to agree  

Her medial looks better with her udder clipped  I am very proud of it! I plan to breed her to Phoenix Rising Justice (his dam's udder pics are on my site on his page) and hope to retain a doeling from that breeding!  I will wait until this fall to see his conformation better but that is the plan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet your excited for your Puff daughters to freshen! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am SO excited for them to freshen! Mom and I were talking about it today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet they will be beautiful!  

When do you plan to breed them?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

End of April ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! Who are you going to breed them too?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Skyla that is a great udder. I love how socked up it is. Teat placement could be better, but that's really the only fault I can find.


What do you mean by "socked up"?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That it is nice and high and tight  (attached high and well) I hope I explained that right! LOL! Please correct me if I didn't! I stink at explaining stuff!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Udderly phenomenal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

haha! Thanks Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

just wondering if anyone else had anymore thoughts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some confo pics to add too


----------

